# Newbie Introduction - 15' V-Hull Project



## wwcenturion (May 19, 2013)

*Introduction*

Hey guys, I’m new to the site/forum and I wanted to introduce myself (and my project boat) to everyone. First, like many people, I found you guys while researching ideas for my new boat, and like many people, I am overwhelmed at the amount of information and the level of expertise many of you possess. In short, you guys are awesome. Enough about how awesome you guys are, let’s talk about how unawesome I am when it comes to boats. 

*A little about myself…*

I live in the great state of Alabama where there is plenty of things for good ole’ country folks to do. Obviously, one of those things is getting out on the water and fishing. For you collegiate football fans out there; yes, we actually have other things in Alabama other than a great football team! Since I work for the University of Alabama, I am knee deep in it. Roll Tide! I digress, I recently moved the family into a lake house that needs some work but the view is spectacular. I joke around with friends that we have an average house with a million dollar view! The best thing about the home is that it is on waterfront property with plenty of lake access. There are two piers connected together with a slip between them. However, there is no way to launch a boat from the property and I don’t want to mess around with trailering a boat to and from the boat launch park even if it is right around the corner. 

The boat bug bit me hard, but I didn’t want to spend a ton of money for something I may be leaving moored to the pier all summer long. At first, I entertained the idea of getting a canoe and attaching a trolling motor to it. The wife and I could get out on the canoe and do some fishing, but then I thought of how nice it would be to explore all 176 miles of shoreline this lake has to offer. I quickly realized a canoe just wasn’t going to get it done unless I could get the UA Rowing team to give me some lessons. 

Next, I started looking at bass boats or a ski boat I could convert into a bass boat, but my budget for a vessel was not very high (<$3000) and it was getting exhausting looking at boats for sale, making offers, offending people (low-balling), and email after email trying to make a deal. Another consideration I had was that I didn’t want to leave a fiberglass boat in the water all summer long. This led me in the direction of an aluminum bass boat. Ouch, those things are expensive; no bass boat for me. Lastly, my options were further limited by the lack of owning a suitable vehicle to tow a larger boat (I have a Mazda 3 rated at 1000 lbs towing). 

*The boat…..*

I guess by now your understanding how I ended up here. All signs for getting out on the water and fishing started pointing to an aluminum jon boat. I looked at a couple 12-footers, but since I wanted to take my wife out and maybe one of the kids occasionally, a 12-footer wasn’t going to get it. I found a couple 14 & 16-footers that were already customized, but they were getting near the top of my price range or were in crappy shape for what they were asking. I finally decided I was just going to buy a clean 14’ – 16’ and outfit it the way I want. Below is what I ended up with. It’s a 15’ v-hull. Not sure on the brand name or how old it is, but it appears to be structurally sound and has no leaks that I know of just yet. I gave the guy $560 for it and it came with a nice trailer that I drove 100 miles with it behind my car yesterday when we picked it up. I am thinking I am about $300 into the boat given the trailer may be worth around $300. I am assuming this is a great deal, but I don’t know much about these things. Academy Sports is selling flat bottom 15’s for $1200 plus tax and no trailer, so I am thinking this was a good deal. 

*The motor…..*

On the way back from picking the boat up I had my wife send messages back and forth to this guy selling a 1968 18hp Evinrude Fastwin outboard on CL for $400. I got him down to $375 and he threw in a 6-gallon tank with fuel line and the original service manual (sweet, I love the retro stuff). The motor was recently serviced (he showed me the receipt) and assured me it is in good running condition and the only reason he was selling it was that it is too much motor for his 12’ jon. The motor appears to be solid, man they don’t make things the way the used to. When we got home my son asked if the old motor would last (it’s one year older than me) and I just replied, “it’s been around for 45 years, what do you think?” I understand this motor is oooooold, but again, I am on a limited budget. Worst case scenario, if it turns out to be junk I will turn around and sell it for whatever I can get out of it and count my losses as few on the motor. 

*What I have so far….. *

OK, so now I am about $1035 into this project:
•	Boat & Trailer - $560
•	Old Motor, Gas Tank, Fuel Line - $375
•	40lbs thrust Trolling Motor, Marine Battery, Battery Box and Anchor - $75 (purchased from a friend)
•	4 - PFDs from Academy Sports - $25

*My plans…..*

My plans for the boat are to build carpeted fishing decks in the bow and stern, complete with pedestal seats, mount the trolling motor up front, and add plenty of access panels for storage and a live well. Initially, I am not going to worry about painting it, but I am sure in the off season I will want to put some Rustoleum on it and make her shine. 

Today, I am going to Lowes to pick up plywood, 2”x4”s, carpet, misc hardware, electric staple gun, and a bunch of other stuff so I can get started on the decks this afternoon. I have no idea what I am doing and will probably mess things up considerably the first few tries. However, I have beer and you fine people to help me out. I don’t normally rant like this, so please don’t be afraid to communicate with me in the future. I just wanted to do a proper introduction of myself and the project.

*Cheers… *


----------



## Flat Bottom (May 19, 2013)

Looks like you got some good bones to start working with there. Lots of possibilities. Be careful leaving the engine sitting on the skeg like that would hate to see it busted from a fall. Look forward to seeing what you do with it!


----------



## TheMaestro (May 19, 2013)

:WELCOME: wwcent!

First thing, congrats on the new to you boat.. It may not be a new bass boat, but it will be _your_ customized boat, and if you take a look on this site you will see some amazing mods done by regular people like ourselves! You should definitely take a look at all the mods in the mods area.. at least the ones that kinda match your boat. Then spend lots of time just thinking and imagining....then get the tools!! People on here are really great at answering questions, giving you varying opinions to choose from as well as offering support for a lot of stuff, not just boats  And of course, the mantra here is 'we love pictures' so keep em coming!!


----------



## wwcenturion (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome Flat Bottom & Maestro. Coincidentally, I was lurking on here trying to get ideas for my layout and found this one: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25479&start=15, look familiar Maestro? Currently, this one is first on my favorites list. Looking back now, is there anything major you would have done differently? 

Also, after seeing your sweet paint job, I do plan to paint mine the same way but with a darker shade of red to match the Crimson Tide's colors.

Flat Bottom, thanks for the tip on storing the outboard, going to put it up on something tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 20, 2013)

wwcenturion said:


> Thanks for the welcome Flat Bottom & Maestro. Coincidentally, I was lurking on here trying to get ideas for my layout and fund this one: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25479&start=15, look familiar Maestro?
> _
> Im glad you like it _
> 
> ...




In a pinch, you can hang it off a solid wooden sawhorse..

Keep asking questions! And keep posting


----------



## wwcenturion (May 20, 2013)

Man, I am humbled by the laborious amount of work these projects require. Got the wood and deck hardware yesterday. Here is what I did in order:

Cleaned inside with water.

Found one rivet with a very tiny drip. I plan to fix this with JB Weld from the outside when I prep for painting. If there is another method, please advise. I would rather not have to order rivets and a rivet tool for just one (or a couple) rivets.

Made my cuts with a jig saw in the existing bow and stern seats. The one up front will hold a live well for bait fish. The two smaller ones in the back will be used for storage. Both cuts were made so I can access the insides of the benches to mount 2x4s for the framing job. Had to chop, pry, and hand saw all that Styrofoam out. If there is an easier method for doing this, please post it somewhere in a section of the site for noobs like me to see. As a matter of fact, have you guys ever thought of creating a thread containing basic advise that pretty much applies to all mods? For example, the little tidbit about not using pressure treated wood in an aluminum boat was found strictly by accident. Maestro mentioned something about running electrical before installing decking, things like this that might apply to most projects. This area may already exist, I just haven't looked hard enough. 

Put two coats of sealant on all my wood.

Made some measurements.

Researched other projects for details.

This week I am going to flip her over and start prepping for paint.

Pic attached.


----------



## Flat Bottom (May 20, 2013)

I love jb weld and have used it countless times. Half my stuff is held together by it haha.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 20, 2013)

If you have a leaky rivet, the best way to fix it is to 'buck' the rivet, basically someone holds a sledge hammer on the outside of the rivet while you hammer it tight on the inside. That said, MANY people will simply use 3M 5200 sealant. Thats what I would suggest if its only one or two. I know Home Depot sells it in the USA, or is it Lowes?

You are doing very well on your build, dont be overwhelmed. Theres lots of info in here, but you dont have to read all of it at once. When I did mine, I did go through the mods area moastly. I didnt even get to the motors section until i was out on the water. So just a little at a time. 

Also, the search up top the right of the screen is very effective  

Just ask questions and we can help or point you to exisiting threads!


----------



## wwcenturion (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the leaky rivet advice guys. I will try the "buck" technique first but I am not sure if the inside part is under a stringer (or whatever those supports in the bottom of the boat are called) or not. 

No work on the boat today other than research. Going to do a computer mock-up of the inside that I can use to see where I want to place things and to write measurements on. 


Posted some things in the WTB section: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=30644. I hope I didn't come off as cheap, but I want to keep the budget low on my first project int he event something goes wrong.

Thanks again for everyone;s hospitality.


----------



## wwcenturion (May 21, 2013)

Decided to take the boat off the trailer and lay her down in the carport for some paint prepping. Started with some heavy grit sandpaper and noticed where the boat has been painted twice before. It looks like in both cases the owner used primer, so that is good. I didn't want to take this all the way down to the metal, just smooth out all the places with chipping paint so the same thing doesn't happen to me. 

Incorporated the help of my wife and son; it is amazing how fast things can get done with extra hands and a little direction. 

Going to spend the rest of the evening figuring out which colors I want to use and where to locate the top stripe. 

Also, I am still trying to figure out how to build my floor frame. I am using wood, so if anyone has ideas please share. I am systematically, going through each of the builds in the mod section one by one to get ideas.

Evening.


----------



## wingsnhammers (May 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! The prep work for paint is very time consuming and can be frustrating. Just remember that if you do it right now, the end result will be very much worth the effort.


----------



## wwcenturion (May 23, 2013)

Update on Painting

My wife has been a real trooper by helping out with the sanding, priming, and painting. Plus she went and got pizza earlier while I finished putting on the first coat of gray.

Going with a two-tone job using Rustoleum Smoke Gray for the bottom, stern, and half way up the sides and a Regal Red stripe where the white primer is now.

It's killing me not having this thing on the water. Plus, I had to watch everyone go by in their boats while mine is sitting upside down on the trailer! I did get some fishing in from the pier today with my son and his friends, we landed a couple 8-10 lbs blue catfish.

Hopefully, tomorrow morning I can get another coat of gray on it before going out of town for two days on a mountain bike ride. I will try to keep the pics coming.

PS, I was reading the Rustoleum can and it reads "not for immersion" on the back. I am hoping it holds up!

Apologies for the reverse order of the pics, I will get the hang of this eventually. Thanks to everyone for looking and the comments.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 24, 2013)

Hey! looking real nice!! =D>


----------



## wwcenturion (May 26, 2013)

Sorry guys, not much to post over the past few days. Just waiting on the da%* paint to dry so I can paint another coat. Basically, that is what the last three days has been about, paint a coat, wait 24 hours, paint another coat. I still haven't got around to painting the red stripe but I am getting closer.

I did start on the engine cowl though. Took all the Evinrude/Fastwin accents off and cleaning the two or three coats of paint someone put on them. Going to paint the cover the same colors as the boat. I was tempted to go with the original colors because I really respect and admire the retro look, but right now I just want to get all this painting done so I can get started on the flooring and decks. 

Ordered accents lights and a bilge pump from eBay. Looking at seats and mounts now.

Another day working on the boat watching other boaters go by but I am enjoying the project. Can't wait to get on the water. I will post some pics when there is something to look at.


----------



## wwcenturion (May 27, 2013)

So instead of being annoyed at the lack of progress I am making on my boat due to drying paint, today I decided to take action. I rigged up hoist in the carport and lifted the bow up from the trailer. Then, I used what little muscles I have and lifted the stern so I could flip her over. With the boat right side up, I was able to get started on the flooring. I figured I could work on the flooring/decking while waiting on paint to dry between coats. 

The main floor (between the rear and middle benches) went pretty smoothly thanks to you guys. I cut the carpet based on techniques learned int eh forum and used carpet glue and stainless 1/4" staples to tack everything down. Currently, the floor is just laid into place. I have no plans of permanently mounting it to the boat because I want to build storage bins along each side of the boat between the rear and middle benches and this should help hold it into place.

QUESTION: Should I mount the floor to the boat's stringers for stability? I would rather not unless anyone has experience with the floor bouncing out on the water. 

The lights were purchased from eBay. I plan to put the LED recessed lights on each side of my storage bins between the rear and middle benches. The Baitwell lights will go into my livewell and up front somewhere. 

More pics to come now that I am rolling! 

I served as a police officer for almost 20 years. Now I train them here at the university. I know today is set aside to remember those who paid the ultimate sacrifice for their country and many men and women serve courageously every day. Some have given their lives in the line of duty, so I just wanted to pay my respects this Memorial Day to all who have served or has (or had) a family who served. My father served two tours in Vietnam with the Big Red One (Purple Heart x2, Silver Star, and Bronze Star with Cluster), he died 16 years ago this coming July, and I just wanted to say thanks pops! 

Today is for you guys. Now get out and fish!


----------



## TheMaestro (May 27, 2013)

Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## wwcenturion (May 28, 2013)

For some reason they are not uploading today. I will try again in the morning.


----------



## wwcenturion (May 28, 2013)

Pics posted to original message.


----------



## wwcenturion (May 29, 2013)

Incorporated the help of my son and daughter today. I used a chalk-line to mark off the tapered red stripe on each side then my daughter taped off everything and laid the first coat of paint on it. Meanwhile, my son and I completed the front floor and almost finished the front deck. We cut out a place for the battery and notched an opening for the hatch. 

Tomorrow I will finish securing the floors to the benches and then get started on the bench sheets (top & sides), stern enclosure, and side storage bins.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 29, 2013)

Looking really good, good solid building.


----------



## wwcenturion (May 29, 2013)

Thank you Maestro, I'm learning as I go along. When I get to the electrical connections and seats I will have some questions to post.


----------



## dambo0708 (May 30, 2013)

Hey! Welcome man! The boat is looking great! Real nice job. I just finished my first tin. 12 footer, the link is in my signature. The Maestro helped me out a few times when I was in a pinch. Good guy.


----------



## wwcenturion (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Nate, I checked out your's as well. I may have some questions about the seats when I get to that part.

Today, I got the second coat of paint for the red stripe and motor cover done. 

Started on the bench covers and drilled the holes 1/2" for the PVC pipe that will hold all of my wires. I will use t-connectors everywhere I plan for there to be electrical connections. 

I will try to get some pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Jun 5, 2013)

looks good man. I just posted my first boat. still in the infancy stages as I try to decide where i'm going with it. I like what you are doing with yours. keep it up!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30891


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 5, 2013)

Apologies for the lack of updates lately. It's not because I am not working on the boat; I have been, and it is taking much longer than I had originally hoped it would. I haven't done the most professional job but I think it will do for a season. The winters in Alabama are relatively mild, so working on the boat shouldn't be an issue. However, at this point I JUST WANT TO GO FISHING! 

Anyways, I will get some pics taken in the next couple of days along with some illustration explaining what I have done so far.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 5, 2013)

*WARNING For my safety and yours, please do not let my wife see this post! I have included costs up until this point. I certainly hope this doesn't discourage anyone from starting their own projects, you certainly don’t need everything on this list.​*
*Decks* – Got all the flooring completed and mounted. Finished the stern fishing/access deck. The six gallon tank fits perfectly on one side (opposite of where I will sit to till). I did not use piano hinges but will next time. I like the smoother look the piano hinges provide. I know these don’t look great but they work and everything is solid right now. I still need to finish the bow decking. (Total for hardware and lumber so far = $582)

*Seats *– Purchased two seats from Academy Sports ($35 each). I don’t expect these to last a long time but I am on a budget and a plan to keep a cover on the boat while it is moored to the pier. Purchased and will install four seat plates ($24 each): two for driving/riding, and the other two for fishing. The two for fishing will have two posts (7” long) that I purchased ($19 each) but will keep in one of the access hatches until needed. 

*Goodies* – As stated previously, I ordered courtesy lights from eBay and picked up an anchor light from Academy ($23). It is removable and has a sliding cover for when the light isn't mounted to the boat. I also purchased a slightly used Hummingbird FF with mounting bracket and transducer ($41 plus S&H), control panel ($41) and a boat cover from Wal-Mart online ($49). 

*Bilge* – Purchased an 800gpm auto-bilge pump from a supplier on eBay and mounted it. I didn't want to drill into the hull so I used a small piece of tin I cut out of one of the benches earlier as a mounting bracket and attached it to the wood transom (as pictured). I applied JB Weld underneath the mount I constructed so it doesn't vibrate loose. FYI, under the mounting bracket I created, I cut the screws short so they wouldn't dig into the hull or raise the bilge too high. This one did not come with a discharge hose so I ordered one of those with the boat cover from Wal-Mart for ($7). 

*Engine* – Used a bucket and started the engine up for the first time. Man, these old Rudes are reliable. Everything looks good so far, but I will know more the first time I take her out! 

*Trolling* – I have a Minn Kota Endura 40lb thrust transom mount trolling motor I plan to convert to bow mount and make my own mount. I will eventually purchase a foot control for it ($18) online).

*Here goes:*
Boat & Trailer 560
Motor, Gas Tank, Fuel Line 375
Minn Kota 40lb Trolling Motor, -
Everstart Battery and Anchor 75
Towing Receiver and Ball Mount for Car 41
Seats 70
Seat Mounts, Poles, Mounting Plates 116
Paint, Lumber, Hardware (Screws, Nuts, Bolts, Washers), -
Wires, and Misc Tools 582
Used Hummingbird Wide One Hundred Fish Finder 55
Seasense 800 gpm Auto Bilge Pump 34
Marine Switch Panel w/Ground Bus Bar and Fuses 41
4 Lights 37
300 Denier 14-16' Boat Cover 50
Anchor Light 23
Bilge Pump Hose 7
*Total 2066*

I know I am only $66 over budget but I got a feeling that this won't be it considering I am not finished with the project!

Enjoy the pics and forgive my poor craftsmanship.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 7, 2013)

Need opinions on transducer mounting.

I have the 200DX model shown here and would like suggestions on mounting it to the transom. I am not very keen on the idea of drilling into my hull but it looks like I need to get over it. I purchased a small tube of clear silicon and also have some left-over JB Weld.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 9, 2013)

More progress. Don't have a great deal of time for descriptive text, so I will add notes to the pics.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 9, 2013)

It looks ready for the water... You have a gorgeous lakeview! Get her in the water!!


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Maestro, the view is what keeps me going along with reading about everyone's projects and accomplishments here at Tin Boats. Several times I thought about giving up and just buying a bass boat, but reading and receiving feedback has reinvigorated me and now I am excited to almost be done with it. 

I still need to make the starboard side hatch doors, the bow hatches, baitwell hatch, install an inline fuse on the main power wire going from the battery to the switch panel, wire up a few other things (FF & transducer), add cleats & tie-downs for the cover, install rod holders, add more flotation, register with the DMV, and paint the gunnels. I am purposely waiting to paint them last because I have to lean over into the boat frequently!

There are so many unknowns at this time:

How will she float...

How will the old Rude run... (biggest unknown)

Will everything vibrate loose and fall apart...

How many fish will I catch...

Cheers!


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Maestro, the view is what keeps me going along with reading about everyone's projects and accomplishments here at Tin Boats. Several times I thought about giving up and just buying a bass boat, but reading and receiving feedback has reinvigorated me and now I am excited to almost be done with it. 

I still need to make the starboard side hatch doors, the bow hatches, baitwell hatch, install an inline fuse on the main power wire going from the battery to the switch panel, wire up a few other things (FF & transducer), add cleats & tie-downs for the cover, install rod holders, add more flotation, register with the DMV, and paint the gunnels. I am purposely waiting to paint them last because I have to lean over into the boat frequently!

There are so many unknowns at this time:

How will she float...

How will the old Rude run... (biggest unknown)

Will everything vibrate loose and fall apart...

How many fish will I catch...

Cheers!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 10, 2013)

That is one bad a$$ build - now go get her bloody :beer:


----------



## kensho1976 (Jun 15, 2013)

Lookin' real good! Thanks for the tips on the seats. That's exactly the way I want to go with it.


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Jun 17, 2013)

Man it's looking goooood!!! Great work!


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 17, 2013)

Getting there. The reason I haven't posted in several days is because I broke the throttle pinion on my outboard and had to order a replacement. Can you believe, $50 for this thing! I went ahead and ordered the choke indent and a spare impeller as well.

For the most part, everything is done on the boat and I put the first coat of paint on the gunnels yesterday. I purchased a large trash can, filled it with water and fired the motor up to see how she runs. Everything looked good there much to my relief.

I will get some pictures posted after I replace the part for the motor and finish painting the gunnels. I will also get some pics of the maiden voyage and hopefully some fish!!!


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 19, 2013)

Almost Done! She has a lot of stuff laying around inside that will be removed before the first voyage, which hopefully will be today. I will get some pics of her on the water and post. I needed to get my trailer wired, so that is what I worked on yesterday. 

I also installed a quick connect for the battery charger so I wouldn't have to crack open the battery case every time I want to attach the charger.

More pics coming soon.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 19, 2013)

:LOL2: 

Happy to report that I finally got my boat in the water. Everything worked to my satisfaction. She was stable all the way around even with three people. I was able to get on plane with no problems and I am very happy with the way the old Rude performed. 

Video: [youtube]A7B08P5Zzz8[/youtube]

Next time out we will do some fishing.

Below are pictures with descriptions. Enjoy.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## Joe3125 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice job on your boat. Walmart has some waterproof LED lights that are about 2-3 inch long that are great for lighting up the inside of your boat for nite fishing.. they are in the boat section at my Walmart.I have 4 of them in my boat and have no complaints they work great.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Playing hookie (pun) today so I can play with the boat and go fishing!

I will check out the led light selection at Wally World soon, I appreciate that tip Joe.


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Jul 4, 2013)

I was thinking about putting some LED's in my tin as well. i'm at that point in my build where i'm tinkering and missing those 4-5 hour "work sessions" on the boat hahaha. 

Darrell, we should plan a day sometime in the future to hold a "southern states" tin boat members get-together... was just thinking about it recently, we all kinda became friends on here and drool at each other's projects, why not set aside one day or weekend a year to get the builds on the water somewhere centrally located and have some man time!

Just a thought, let me know what you think.

HAPPY 4TH!!


----------



## wwcenturion (Jul 11, 2013)

Well guys, I sold Lil' Fisher last week and purchased a full grown (glass) bass boat. I just couldn't help it. I got out several times on my tin and loved it but wanted the convenience of hopping right in and driving off to fish. A very nice older gentlemen just down the road purchased her. He told me it was becuase I had documented everything so well on Tinboats as the reason for purchasing it without haggling on the price. I did take a $500 loss on the project but the experience was well worth it. In addition, I think I lost about 10lbs working on my tin, so win-win for me.

I am almost positive I will have another tin boat project in the not too distant future because every time I pass by one in someone's yard I just have to look at it. Just yesterday when I was out at the boat launch in my new boat there was a couple youngsters in a v-hull trying tirelessly to get their 72' Rude going. I shouted over some advice and they were able to get it going. 

I do hope that I am not ostracized from the TinBoats community as I would like to stay an active member. I also would like to leave my project up for others to see so I can answer any questions or give advice when needed.

Lastly, I want to thank all the great people on here for the advice and camaraderie. 

Cherokee, I am still up for getting together if you can throw something together in the future. I will just hitch a ride on your boat if I don't already own another by then. Please stay safe brother.


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Oct 7, 2013)

whats up buddy! i hope you are still checking these threads even though you went with your pro bass boat. I just sold my conversion for $2200! pretty slick profit seeing as it started as a $400 boat 

Anyways, i'm picking up a flat bottom jon boat today to start my second build now that i sold this first project. You need to get another project started brother. think about a flat bottom so we can piggyback ideas off each other.

Hope you and your family are well buddy!

Zach


----------



## wwcenturion (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm still around and checking the forums periodically. Congrats on the huge profit margin, that is amazing. Been enjoying getting out and fishing but miss having something to work on. I will probably look into another tin this winter (when the deals are better) and do some things different this time around.

Be sure to post some pics of your new project boat when you get it home. Do you have a plan for the decking already? 

I will be following your progress and looking around CL for something similar. 

Stay safe brother.


----------

